# Wishing for bright green nipples.



## bmanmommy (Oct 29, 2004)

Every single cycle, I manage to convince myself that I'm pregnant. Every single cycle, I'm not. Some might credit me with optimism, but it's really just stupidity. Every pinch, twinge, stretch further convinces me that I'm with child. Why can't my nipples turn bright green to signal pregnancy? That would be much easier. None of this guessing, convincing, hoping. I know I'm not alone. Of course, if bright green nipples were a pregnancy indicator, I'd somehow manage to see green. I need them to be bright green and flashing, possibly with text (pregnant...pregnant...pregnant). Here's hoping for bright green nipples for all.

-Jennifer

AP, BF mom to DS (7/2002)


----------



## EmmaJean (Sep 26, 2002)

((((hugs)))) to you jennifer! This is one of those crazy things I wish God would've made more clear for us women! We are so complex....I love the green nipple idea--that would be awesome! Keep the faith. You're optimism is amazing!!!


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Green nipples are a good idea. But, I've always thought that with all the physical changes that happen to the body with pregnancy/childbirth, a woman should actually grow another arm while pregnant. It would be so handy for mothers to have an extra arm! I never thought of this as a diagnostic sign of pregnancy, but I suppose that an arm bud appearing 6 days po would be a pretty good clear sign!!

Good luck and babydust to you!


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

Yes, I hear you on that. For a long time I kept thinking I was pregnant because my boobs hurt. Period, period, period. Finally last cycle my boobs DIDN'T hurt and I was convinced THAT meant I was pregnant. Period.







: I want green nipples and an extra arm...or maybe a green arm....


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

yep green nipples are a good idea. I also do the same thing.

Oh I have a few extra pimples, oh I am peeing a lot, oh I think something could be moving, I'm sure it's not gas, wow my sense of smell is amazing!!! always nothing. although I have to say my nipples are quite sensitive evrytime DD latches it hurts somewhat. and I am so sure this time, just so afraid it won't be.

Now I am a few days late and freaking out , I am actually checking my underwear to see if I've started. Oh I am certainley a mess.

Courtney


----------

